# Help me sell my darkroom equipment



## rgsmith (Aug 19, 2013)

I have decided to close my darkroom and sell the equipment, but I don't  have a very good idea of it's value. I am including a list of the  equipment. Assuming an interested buyer can be found, what price would  readers of this forum put on this list. Thanks for your help

   4x5 enlarger with Zone VI Cold Light Head
   150mm Schneider Componon   enlarging lens
   105mm Schneider Componon   enlarging lens
   Kodak 75mm enlarging lens
   4x5, 6x7 & 35mm negative carriers
   Graflex 4x5 cold light head for converting a view camera into an enlarger
   Kodak and Ilford multicontrast filter sets
   Custom made 8x10 archival print washer
   Heated water bath tray
   Gralab process timer
   Omega enlarging timer
   Ilford darkroom meter
   Unicolor motorbase
   Unicolor 8x10 print tube
   11x14 print tube
   JOBO 16x20 Print tube
   Unicolor 35mm (2) & 120 (5) film reels with large and single processing tubes
   JOBO 4x5 sheet film processing reel (2) with loader and processing tube
   Balance set with complete weight set 
   Bogan 11x14 2 blade adjustable easel
   Unicolor 8x10 multi print easel
   Custom made 16x20 borderless easel
   Custom made 8x10 paper safe
   8x10 contact print frame
   4x5 contact print frame
   Several  sets of processing trays from 11x14 to 4x5
   3 sheet film dip and dunk 4x5 developing tanks
   Several additional stainless steel film developing reel s and tanks
   Miscellaneous lab glassware, thermometers, and other lab equipment


----------



## ann (Aug 19, 2013)

Be prepared for shock. pennies on the dollar is the going rate these days.

CHeck on ebay for an idea, break the equipment up into individual pieces, as it is rare for someone to buy this whole package.  
People with darkrooms may be looking for pieces here and there.

The school where i teach get equipment donated all the time, and recently I sold a beseler 45 with lens in board, timer , negative carrier and a set of filters for $125, and threw in a few odds and ends. This was to a student so it was a bit easier.


----------



## terri (Aug 19, 2013)

^^   Good advice from Ann.

You might also post this question and list over at APUG, which is a forum dedicated to analog users, and not only get some price suggestions, but offers.


----------



## Tiller (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll take it all for $20! :mrgreen:


----------

